# fishing partner (or partners)



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

Ilive in Atlanta, but have a house and boat (26 Glaicer Bay cat w/ 150 Hondas) in Pensacola. I am looking for someone or more than one person, that will help take care of the boat and share some expenses. I have the boat and will take care of all cost of equipment and repair. When I go to Pensacola I do not want to spend timegetting the boat ready or fixing the little things that need to be done on the boat, I want to go fishing. I need someone that can help with taking the boat to be repaired when needed, as I am not in Pensacola very much. I fish at lest one a month , offen twice. This would be a very low cost way for sdomeone to have a way to fish a very nice boat, but not having the cost of ownership. My girlfriend comes with me most of the time, and she is a hardcore fishmen. So if someone had a wife or girlfriend that likes to fish that is OK. This can be a long term good deal for someone. The house and boat is near the bridge to Perdido Key. If interested call me.

rgs

Bill


----------



## ironman172 (Sep 28, 2007)

If someone was interested a phone number would help.....so they could call you!!!!:letsdrink:doh


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

phone 678-643-9305

Bill


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

> *Band-Aid (7/7/2008)*Are you saying that you will let someone use the boat even if you aren't in town or on the boat? If so, then I'll take you up on that deal for sure. I'll even pay half the gas bill when I take it out on my own.




:doh


----------



## Band-Aid (Jul 7, 2008)

??? What does that mean?


----------



## bigruss (Oct 5, 2007)

WOW


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Sent you a PM....


----------



## old school (Nov 16, 2007)

What a great site this is. I always get great responce to any post I put on the site. Found help several times. I have several great replys to this post and will contact them all, and am sure I will go fishing with several. For the most fisherman are a great group, and the one in Pensacola are some of the best. 

Thanks to all,

Bill


----------



## Tommy (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey, 

I'm interested if you can give me a call 944-7354.

Tommy


----------

